# Where should I go on my first HCC trip?



## Brian222golf (Oct 13, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas about where to go on my first HCC trip?  I am not locked into anything as far as skiing of beach.  We love both though.  

Your thoughts and ideas are very much appreciated. 

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Tedpilot (Oct 13, 2007)

Brian - They are all nice in their own regard.  Depending on if you are taking children or friends, if you like quiet or people, and if a lot of activities are your norm should guide you to the right property.  Personally, if no limits or issues I'd go to Playa or Turks, second choice would be Beaver Creek Village Hall, third would be La Costa, fourth would be NYC.

Have fun...when you going?

Ted


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 13, 2007)

I would need a few details like

1. When do you want to go
2. How many people are going
3. Where are you living now
4. What activities do you like

I think Turks is great all year if you like the beach...otherwise it might be boring.


----------



## Brian222golf (Oct 13, 2007)

Answers to a couple of questions:

I think we are going to try to go in Feb.  My wife and I will be going - maybe a couple of friends if we go skiing.  How is Stowe for skiing?  

We love the beach.  We live in Ocean City New Jersey - one hour from the Philadelphia Airport.

How far in advance can you book the Lacosta property?  I really seems like a popular place.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Laura7811 (Oct 14, 2007)

La Costa is hard to get. I booked a year out for next July. Watch the days made availible, I once got 3 days that way but ended up not being able to use them
Happy planning,
Laura


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 15, 2007)

Brian222golf said:


> Does anyone have any ideas about where to go on my first HCC trip?  I am not locked into anything as far as skiing of beach.  We love both though.
> 
> Your thoughts and ideas are very much appreciated.
> 
> ...



I'm trying to make the same decision; since we'll be at the PE property in Turks over Xmas, I've ruled that out, and I'm leaning towards either Playa del Carmen or Costa Rica... Has anyone heard much about the new Costa Rica property?  And any comments on the Playa property?  Any info on how hard/easy it is to get to the Mayan ruins from there?  Esp. Chichen Itza?


----------



## vivalour (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't believe there are any Mayan ruins in Costa Rica -- the Mayan civilization was in Guatemala, Honduras, Mexico, &  Belize.  There are spectacular ruins in the Guatemalan rainforest but you will probably need a visa to travel there, and a guide or tour group. You can check out Tripadvisor or the gov't of Guatemala web site for details. Lucky you!!!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 15, 2007)

that would be a test for a DC - can they get those visas quickly and easily?


----------



## vivalour (Oct 15, 2007)

It would be probably be quicker and easier to get one before leaving, if necessary, rather than wasting precious vacation time... but worth checking with the DC, for sure -- my brain isn't trained to DCs right now.


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 15, 2007)

vivalour said:


> I don't believe there are any Mayan ruins in Costa Rica -- the Mayan civilization was in Guatemala, Honduras, Mexico, &  Belize.  There are spectacular ruins in the Guatemalan rainforest but you will probably need a visa to travel there, and a guide or tour group. You can check out Tripadvisor or the gov't of Guatemala web site for details. Lucky you!!!





> Has anyone heard much about the new Costa Rica property? And any comments on the Playa property? Any info on how hard/easy it is to get to the Mayan ruins from there? Esp. Chichen Itza?



I meant it as separate questions:

A) Has anyone heard much about the new Costa Rica property?

B) Any comments on the Playa property? Any info on how hard/easy it is to get to the Mayan ruins from there? (there being Playa del Carmen, not Costa Rica)...


----------



## jcjl1 (Oct 15, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> I meant it as separate questions:
> 
> A) Has anyone heard much about the new Costa Rica property?
> 
> B) Any comments on the Playa property? Any info on how hard/easy it is to get to the Mayan ruins from there? (there being Playa del Carmen, not Costa Rica)...



As regards the Playa location, I'm sure if you speak with your HCC Customer Services rep, I am sure they can help with tours to Chichen Itza.  Tulum, which is much closer but not as spectacular, is another option.


----------



## Laura7811 (Oct 15, 2007)

We stayed in the Playa beachfront property in August, it was a fantastic location and we all loved playa lot's to do right on beach great family vacation.

Chris at HCC has a lot of good suggestions, but I hired a private tour to Tulum for my family and it was the best day. If you go I will send you info. I also found some good restaurants not on HCC's list.

Happy planning,
Laura


----------

